# KDE sur OS X



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2005)

Hello,

Je suis tombé sur un article ou une personne a réussit à faire tourner konqueror et koffice nativement sur OS X (cad sans passer par X11) en utilisant la version mac de QT.

Ici, le site du projet KDE Darwin

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait deja essayé de faire la meme chose ici ?

J'aimerais beaucoup voir comme se comporte KOffice par rapport à OOo et NeoOffice.

De plus s'il est possible d'utiliser nativement les applis KDE, ca va encore augmenter la logithèque d'OS X...

Quelques screenshots :

kword (word) -
http://ranger.befunk.com/screenshots/qt-mac-kword-20040101.png

kspead (excel) -
http://ranger.befunk.com/screenshots/qt-mac-kspread-20040101.png

konqueror (base identique que Safari)
http://ranger.befunk.com/screenshots/qt-mac-konqueror-20031229.png

Tout le monde n'a pas un écran 30"  
daffyb


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

Je crois que Qt tournait en couche sur X11 ???

Je connaissais ton premier lien, mais j'ai rien trouvé depuis et ça date !


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2005)

T'as pas essayé l'installation ? (comme indique sur leur site ?)

Sur les screenshots de kword et konqueror, x11 n'est pas démarré, et la barre de menu correspond au soft, pas à X11. Les librairies QT existent sur Mac (on developpe a une appli basée sur QT sur Mac, Linux et Windows dans ma boite).


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

Et voilà qu'il veut me donner envie de tester moi-même  maisil n'y a pas de tuto simlpe  non plus


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2005)

Disons que si SM déboisait le chemin, se serait p't'etre plus simple  

Sinon apres mes exams, cad demain, j'essayerais.


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Décembre 2005)

ça marche un peu, je l'ai déjà essayé le problème c'est que ça date de Février 2004 et que ça n'a pas bougé depuis. mais c'est plein de bugs et à la fin pas très utilisable.

http://kde.opendarwin.org/

sinon, QT est bien porté sur OSX sans X11 (QT3 et QT4) (voir le site de Trolltech)


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2005)

En cherchant, j'ai vu que DarwinPorts proposait également Koffice, je suis en train d'installer les paquets.


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Décembre 2005)

oui mais là il te faut X11;

par curiosité, tu vois un intérêt à koffice par rapport à OOo ?


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2005)

Arf, c'est pas cool s'il faut X11 (enfin c'est moins interessant). Je pensais justement que le principe de Darwin Port etait de ne pas utiliser X11 (alors qu'en fait c'est comme fink !!)...

Sinon pour l'utilité, c'etait surtout par curiosité. J'utilise actuellement NeoOffice, j'ai essayé OOo (que j'utilise sur PC au boulot), mais le fait de passer par X11 m'embete un peu (et va expliquer X11 à ma copine) et c'etait pour voir si Koofice n'etait pas mieux tout simplement. La suite a l'air assez complete.

Pour OOo (et les applis passant par X11 en général), est ce que ca changerait beaucoup si j'utilisais un autre X11 plutot que le X11 fournit avec Tiger ?


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Décembre 2005)

La différence entre DarwinPorts et Fink réside dans la gestion des sources et des binaires, Fink utilise des outils Debian, DP utilise des outils plus dans l'esprit OSX mais après, toutes les applications sont les mêmes et utilisent X11.

Pour la copine, je comprends   . Maintenant, la dernière version d'OOo est bien packagée et peu faire oublier (au look près ) X11.

La question sur un autre X11 est intéressante et je n'ai jamais vu de point de vue sur ce forum là dessus. Au départ, il y a le projet Xfree86 qui porte un serveur X Window sur OSX afin de faire tourner ces applications du monde Unix. Installer ce projet donne un exécutable XDarwin (tu as peut être déjà vu ce nom).
Apple il y a 2 ou 3 ans a repris ce projet open source, fait quelques corrections, appelle l'application X11 et sort son gestionnaire de fenêtre appelé quartz-wm qui permet une meilleure intégration dans OSX (avec XDarwin, on utilisait OroborOSX pour être proche d'Aqua). Chaque nouvelle version d'OSX a une nouvelle version de X11 qui suit les évolutions de Xfree.
Pas mal de sites disent que X11 pour Tiger a été particulièrement baclée et qu'il vaut mieux le virer pour réinstaller Xfree86. Si certains ont un avis , ça peut être intéressant mais pour ton cas, enfin ta copine, je pense que ça ne changera rien si Xfree86 est un peu moins buggé que X11 ?


----------



## macboy (19 Janvier 2006)

salut à tous je relance le sujet....
j'ai tout installé Qt, kdetools...
tous les trucs dont geoffroy parlait
mais maintenant je fais comment pour lancer KDE??
d'après les screenshots?? on doit rester dans la session apple
il n'y a pas moyen de passer toute la session sous KDE??

donc 2 questions pr résumer:
-> comment lancer KDE ??
-> peut on passer toute une session sous kde?


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2006)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous je relance le sujet....
> j'ai tout installé Qt, kdetools...
> tous les trucs dont geoffroy parlait
> mais maintenant je fais comment pour lancer KDE??
> ...




Si tu es sur Tiger, mauvaise nouvelle, il n'y a pas de binaires pour KDE.


----------



## macboy (19 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es sur Tiger, mauvaise nouvelle, il n'y a pas de binaires pour KDE.


non je suis sous panther!


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2006)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> non je suis sous panther!



A ce moment-là, tu installes KDE via Fink et FinkCommander et dans ce dernier tu trouveras les infos pour lancer KDE.


----------



## geoffrey (20 Janvier 2006)

Il y a tout de meme un paquet Unstable pour Tiger  (mais j'ai pas testé)


----------



## macboy (20 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> A ce moment-là, tu installes KDE via Fink et FinkCommander et dans ce dernier tu trouveras les infos pour lancer KDE.


ok super
j'ai tout mis..mais là je ne comprends pas comment on fait..
j'ai installé abiword via fink..
mais je le trouve comment maintenant??


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2006)

Il faut lancer les appllications via une commande dans X11.

Regarde les infos du package dans FinkCommander.


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Janvier 2006)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> ok super
> j'ai tout mis..mais là je ne comprends pas comment on fait..
> j'ai installé abiword via fink..
> mais je le trouve comment maintenant??




/sw/bin/abiword

à taper dans le terminal de X11 ou à entrer directement dans le menu Applications de X11


maintenant, il existe une belle version cocoa de Abiword qui n'utilise pas X11 (sur www.abisource.com)..


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Il y a tout de meme un paquet Unstable pour Tiger  (mais j'ai pas testé)


Je gratouille KDE sous X11 sous Tiger (X.4.6) depuis deux jours. Installé par Fink.
Ça me plait bien, je suis surpris d'une certaine réactivité (vu le passage par X11, je m'attendais à un 38 tonnes commandé par un moteur de solex). En tout cas les applis me plaisent, j'arrive même à lancer des impressions sur ma Canon IP 3000, ce qui est impossible sous Ubuntu par exemple (merci Canon  )

Par contre je n'arrive pas à franciser tout ça, et j'ai un petit souci (petit, pas vraiment:hein: ) : je ne peux rien administrer, mes mots de passe sont invalides. J'ai essayé 'root', mais tout aussi inopérants. L'installeur n'est quand même pas allé m'inventer un mot de passe sans prévenir,  ??

Bon je débute mais ça me plaît :love:


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2006)

Au fait, pour le lancement, Fink donne les infos pour un fichier caché '.xinitrc' à placer dans le dossier 'home'. Depuis quand je lance X11, il me démarre KDE tout seul.
Sinon essaie /sw/bin/koshell.


----------



## kankei71 (12 Mai 2006)

Salut, 

je suis tombé sur ce forum par hazard en cherchant des infos sur le net à propos de KDE. ça fait plaisir d'avoir un forum intitulé "kde sur osx" et en français. J'espère que qqun pourra m'aider.

J'ai installé récemment la version française de KDE avec DarwinPorts. Il y certains composants qui marchent bien, comme kdelibs3, kdeaddons3, kdegames, kdeutils3 et encore d'autres, mais les deux plus importants, kdepim3 et koffice ne se construisent pas.

Y a-t-il qqun qui ai eu ce problème, ou qui connait assez bien kdm pour me donner un coup de mains? En plus, j'ai un bug au niveau de la déconnexion. quand j'éssaye de déconnecter ma session, j'ai un message qui apparait et qui dit "impossible de déconnecter correctement, le gestionnaire de session n'a pu être contacté". C'est pourquois?

Enfin, voilà, si vous avez des infos, des conseils, je suis preneur car j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir utiliser kde.

Merci d'avance...


----------



## pierreTib (23 Mai 2006)

KDE et KOffice ne fonctionnent pas sur mon mac. Il semble des symbols soient recherchés dans /Developer/qt/lib. Mais c'est la version QT Aqua que j'ai à cet endroit. J'ai essayé de remplacer 'lib' par un lien symbolique pour que la version X11 de QT soit employée à la place mais cela me donne d'autres erreurs car je perds la version Aqua. Voici les erreurs quand j'essaie de partir KDE:


dyld: Symbol not found: __ZN12QPaintDevice10setX11DataEPK19QPaintDeviceX11Data
  Referenced from: /opt/local/lib/libkdefx.4.dylib
  Expected in: /Developer/qt/lib/libqt-mt.3.dylib

dyld: Symbol not found: __ZN12QPaintDevice10setX11DataEPK19QPaintDeviceX11Data
  Referenced from: /opt/local/lib/libkdefx.4.dylib
  Expected in: /Developer/qt/lib/libqt-mt.3.dylib

/opt/local/bin/startkde: line 213:  8074 Trace/BPT trap          ksplash --nodcop
dyld: Symbol not found: __ZN12QPaintDevice10setX11DataEPK19QPaintDeviceX11Data
  Referenced from: /opt/local/lib/libkdefx.4.dylib
  Expected in: /Developer/qt/lib/libqt-mt.3.dylib

/opt/local/bin/startkde: line 221:  8076 Trace/BPT trap          LD_BIND_NOW=true kdeinit +kcminit
startkde: Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation.
Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory
dyld: Symbol not found: __ZN12QPaintDevice10setX11DataEPK19QPaintDeviceX11Data
  Referenced from: /opt/local/lib/libkdefx.4.dylib
  Expected in: /Developer/qt/lib/libqt-mt.3.dylib

Est-ce que quelqu'un a réussi à faire fonctionner KDE ou KOffice sur X11?


----------



## Berthold (23 Mai 2006)

Oui, KDE, en l'installant par Fink. C'est très long (plus d'une demi-journée s'il m'en souvient bien), mais efficace.


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (23 Mai 2006)

Gtk est passé en natif depuis quelques semaines (donc sisi ca bouge).

http://developer.imendio.com/wiki/Gtk_Mac_OS_X/Build_Instructions

Par contre  j'ai pas testé.


----------



## geoffrey (24 Mai 2006)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> Gtk est passé en natif depuis quelques semaines (donc sisi ca bouge).
> 
> http://developer.imendio.com/wiki/Gtk_Mac_OS_X/Build_Instructions
> 
> Par contre  j'ai pas testé.


  Gtk c'est pas pour Gnome ?? C'est d'ailleurs comme ca qu'ils ont réussi à (tres mal) porter Evolution, le client mail.


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2006)

GTk = The GIMP ToolKit, et c'est ce qu'utilise GNOME.
Ce serait bien qu'il soit porté complètement _et_ efficace (quand on voit Qt ...). Car il y a des outils sympathiques sur GNOME (comme le remarquable mailer Sylpheed(-Claws)).

Mais je crois que le sujet de ce fil est KDE ...


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (24 Mai 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Gtk c'est pas pour Gnome ?? C'est d'ailleurs comme ca qu'ils ont réussi à (tres mal) porter Evolution, le client mail.




Je ne faisais pas référence à KDE directement. Désolé j'étais un peu hors sujet.


----------



## kankei71 (25 Mai 2006)

@PierreTib

Finalement , j'ai résolu mon problème. J'ai eu tellement d'ennui avec kde après l'avoir installé avec darwinports que j'ai tout viré et tout réinstallé avec Fink. Maintenant tout marche bien.

Je pense que fink offre la possibilité d'installer des packets plus récents. Après avoir pas mal cherché sur les forums, je me suis rendu compte aussi que Apple x11 n'est pas la meilleure architecture pour kde mais plutot XDarwin (xfree86).

Enfin, je suis pas expert mais je conseille de suivre ce tuto http://www.appletalk.com.au/articles/index.php?article=12088 pour installer kde sur xfree86 avec fink et tout devrait marcher du premier coup.

Mais attention, l'installation du bundel-kde-ssl (recommendé) prend plus de 24 heures:rateau:

Mais j'ai aussi quelques questions, je n'arrive pas à installer des themes et je n'arrive pas à installer kdm theme manager 1.1.

Je n'arrive pas non plus à installer thunderbird.

Je sais ça fait beaucoup mais y a t il quelqu'un qui pourrait m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour les installations des themes? Ce serait sympa


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2006)

À tout prendre, prend Thunderbird dans sa version pour Mac OS X ... Plus simple, non ?


----------



## kankei71 (25 Mai 2006)

Oui c'est vrai, mais je voulais avoir un environement complet sur kde avec toute les applications que je préfère. Comme Firefox, je l'utilise sur osx mais aussi sur kde.

Et puis j'ai un problème avec kmail, il gère bien mon adresse yahoo.fr mais pas gmail.com ni une autre adresse privée. Je me demande si kmail n'a pas un problème de reconnaissance par certains serveurs. Donc je voulais essayer thunderbird aussi pour ça. Mais je ne comprend pas comment installer l'archive que j'ai téléchargé.


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2006)

Pour GMail, c'est un peu particulier car cela demande une connexion sécurisée à l'émission comme à la réception.
Par ailleurs, je croyais que Thunderbird était compilé avec une interface GTK2, sur Linux (dans mon souvenir, en tous cas), mais pas KDE ...


----------



## kankei71 (25 Mai 2006)

Mais pourquois est-ce que je n'arrive pas à envoyer un mail avec l'adresse gmail sur kde (kmail)? Il me semble que kde gère les encryption ssl et aussi gpg.


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2006)

Peut-être bien ... (je n'ai pas KMail sous le coude pour vérifier). Mais il faut s'assurer d'avoir bien configuré les ports et tout ça.
Regarde ici (c'est en anglais), on dirait que ça peut marcher.


----------



## kankei71 (25 Mai 2006)

Super! Gmail fonctionne maintenant. Je n'avais simplement pas coché une case. Merci!

Je voudrais poser encore une question (j'en ai plusieurs mais je ne voudrais pas abuser), comment faire pour installer de nouveaux themes sur KDE? Le gestionnaire de theme, dans kcontrol, ne reconnais pas les dossiers de themes que je télécharge.
En suivant le "how to install" dans kde-look.org il est indiqué comme ceci:

# Download and unzip the theme archive.
# Put the theme folder in ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
# Edit your ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
# Change or add the line Theme=~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes/"THEMENAME"
# Restart KDE 

Le problème est que je n'ai pas de fichier kdmrc dans ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/
Dois-je en créer un? comment faire? Y a t il un meilleur moyen?


----------



## pierreTib (26 Mai 2006)

kankei71 a dit:
			
		

> @PierreTib
> 
> Finalement , j'ai résolu mon problème. J'ai eu tellement d'ennui avec kde après l'avoir installé avec darwinports que j'ai tout viré et tout réinstallé avec Fink. Maintenant tout marche bien.


J'ai installé la version de Fink et suivant l'installation à http://www.appletalk.com.au/articles/index.php?article=12088.

Ensuite j'ai copié Xquartz, quartz-wm de l'ancien dossier X11 d'Apple vers le nouveau dossier créé par Fink. Résultat: XDarwin et Apple X11 peuvent tous les deux fonctionner sur ma machine! J'utilise X11 d'Apple car je peux copier/coller de X11 à Aqua et vice versa. Je ne peux faire la même chose sur XDarwin.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais, maintenant je peux me servir de KDE depuis Apple X11.

Aussi, ça règle un problème de focus que j'avais avec GIMP car j'utilise maintenant le gestionnaire de fenêtre de KDE.

Tout va bien!


----------



## kankei71 (26 Mai 2006)

Oui, Apple x11 fait aussi tourner kde mais il est moins stable que xfree86.
Ce qui est étonnant, c'est d'avoir  installé x11 et xfree86 en même temps, je pensais que ce n'était pas possible. Enfin, tant mieux si tout marche.


----------



## pierreTib (27 Mai 2006)

> Je gratouille KDE sous X11 sous Tiger (X.4.6) depuis deux jours. Installé par Fink.
> Par contre je n'arrive pas à franciser tout ça, et j'ai un petit souci (petit, pas vraiment:hein: ) : je ne peux rien administrer, mes mots de passe sont invalides. J'ai essayé 'root', mais tout aussi inopérants. L'installeur n'est quand même pas allé m'inventer un mot de passe sans prévenir,  ??



Allo,

J'écris ce message depuis Konqueror depuis mon nouveau bureau KDE. Je suis en français! Pour ce faire, il faut employer:

fink install kde-i18n-french

Pour lancer kde: /sw/bin/startkde

Du moins, c'est la commande que j'emploie sur ma machine.

Ce que je me demande, est-ce possible de lancer KDE sans passer le Finder? Je veux dire se logger sous '>console' pour après partir KDE. J'ai essayé de partir X11 de là mais mon ordi a planté  Est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait un moyen?


----------



## kankei71 (27 Mai 2006)

Il y a plusieurs manières de lancer kde.

Tu peux utiliser xdroplet qui te permet d'ouvrir kde (et x11) depuis le dock ou depuis une icône. <http://pages.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/~fuhrer/personal/freestuff/xdroplets/index.html> Tu peux aussi créer des commandes personalisées.

Tu peux démarer KDE sans passer par l'OS x, directement depuis le mode "single" en utilisant "startkde".

Je ne suis pas sur que ça réponde à ta question...


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Mai 2006)

kankei71 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Apple x11 fait aussi tourner kde mais il est moins stable que xfree86.
> Ce qui est étonnant, c'est d'avoir  installé x11 et xfree86 en même temps, je pensais que ce n'était pas possible. Enfin, tant mieux si tout marche.




si ça marche, et 95% des fichiers doivent être communs, ce qui est tonnant, c'est que tu n'aies pas des petits problèmes de stabilité d'une part, et que Fink arrive à s'y retrouver d'autre part (je me souviens d'un souc dans les mises à jour).


----------



## geoffrey (29 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi pas faire un dual-boot OS X / kubuntu (par exemple) ?? Se serait plus simple pour utiliser KDE...


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (29 Mai 2006)

pierreTib a dit:
			
		

> Allo,
> 
> J'écris ce message depuis Konqueror depuis mon nouveau bureau KDE. Je suis en français! Pour ce faire, il faut employer:
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas utiliser Applescript et le sauver en tant qu'application, que tu met dans le dock  ?


```
-- Comble un défault de X11 (touche Alt fonctionnel)
do shell script "/Applications/Utilities/X11.app/Contents/MacOS/X11 -swapAltMeta >/dev/null 2>&1 &"
do shell script "sleep 5"

tell application "Finder" 
	--Lancer X11
	launch application "X11"
	--La commande qui lancera notre programme (kde)
	set theCommand to "export DISPLAY=':0.0'; /sw/bin/startkde "
	--Gestion entrée/sortie + appel
	set theCommand to theCommand & " > /dev/null 2>&1 &"
	do shell script theCommand
end tell
```


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (30 Mai 2006)

Je répond moi-même à mon propre post. J'ai pas bien lu avant de répondre visiblement... L'applescript tiens toujours mais faut l'adapter au terminal !


----------



## kankei71 (30 Mai 2006)

Justement, c'est ce que fait xdroplet. C'est une suite d'icônes (scripts) pour x11, kde et gnome. On peut lancer sur ces trois plates formes les logiciels qu'on veut (gimp, OOo, kde...) et on peut créer des icônes personalisées. ça marche avec x11, xdarwin et oroborx, à choix.

Comme ce sont des scripts il est possibles d'en créer en fonctions de ces besoins. Il n'y a pas plus pratique

Euh... sinon, pour mon problème d'installation de thèmes, personne à une idée??? J'ai toujours pas compris comment on fait


----------

